

Moving from MySQL Database to Postgres Database with Django 1.8 - sambalbadjak
http://stackoverflow.com/a/30129025/1514427

======
hobarrera
Wow, this is great! I'm working on a project that'll need this soon, and this
saves me a bit of research.

I wish more and more of the world would move to pg and just let mysql die. :)

